# Ow, Canada.



## TheDraeg (Feb 22, 2014)

It sucks that USA lost to Canada today. Their defense was just too good. Here's hoping for a bronze..


----------



## glpg80 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Xaios (Feb 23, 2014)

^


----------

